# Reemplazo de max 232 y max 3232



## pepeloco731 (Abr 8, 2006)

hola amigos, he encontrado en la pagina pinout modelos de circuitos para liberar o flashear celulares pero en todas se usa esos integrados y en mi ciudad Piura-peru no hay, he visto que en una pagina le dicen que se pueden remplazar con los rs 232 y st 3232 o sp3232 respectivamente, quiero saber si para mi uso no habra ningun problema si consigo los remplazos
Gracias


----------



## hhpp (Abr 14, 2006)

no hay problema. simplemente bajate los datasheets de ambos, y ve equivalencias.
cambian los niveles de tension TTL a Seriales.


----------



## maunix (Abr 15, 2006)

pepeloco731 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos, he encontrado en la pagina pinout modelos de circuitos para liberar o flashear celulares pero en todas se usa esos integrados y en mi ciudad Piura-peru no hay, he visto que en una pagina le dicen que se pueden remplazar con los rs 232 y st 3232 o sp3232 respectivamente, quiero saber si para mi uso no habra ningun problema si consigo los remplazos
> Gracias



Estos integrados son estrictamente hablando, conversores de tensión.  Se llaman MAX232 porque convierten de TTL a niveles RS232 (-12V a 12V), alimentandolos con 5V.

Otros convierten de niveles TTL a niveles de 3.3V , de ahi que cambian el nombre.

Hay muchas marcas de integrados similares, cualquiera que uses te funcionará,  pero ojo con el baudeaje y con los capacitores uqe le pongas.  A veces 115200 no se logra con algunos IC, debes elegir bien el modelo.

Saludos


----------



## elcucarachon (Jun 23, 2008)

Este es el circuito del cable, yo tampoco consigo el Max 3232, porque lo reemplazo y como se hace?

Algun manual a prueba de estupidos? gracias


----------

